# New friend



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Congratulations Max is a handsome boy enjoy. Great to open your heart to another four legged friend. Look forward to watching Max grow up.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Max is beautiful! Congratulations, Rik!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Max is adorable. 
Great to see you have opened your heart and home to him.
I hope he helps your heart to heal and brings you much love and joy. 

Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of him..


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Good luck with your new pup, who is adorable. Hope you have lots of activities planned for him - they are a very active breed.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Congratulations Rik on your new family member. :banana::banana::banana: :agree:
Will look forward to seeing photos of him growing up...


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations! Max is so cute!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

What a cute boy he is! Please keep us updated on his puppy days and his growth and training. I think they are beautiful and very intelligent dogs, and also very active, so he should fit your lifestyle perfectly. Congratulations!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Congratulations rik, so good to hear.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Handsome fellow! Glad you've been blessed with him, and he with you.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

oh wow Rik !! ………..thats great news. Have never heard of a Malinois, he sure looks cute, how big will he grow ??

So it's hello there Max !!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rik*

Rik:

Congratulations on Max! He is adorable!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats! Great news!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

davebeech said:


> oh wow Rik !! ………..thats great news. Have never heard of a Malinois, he sure looks cute, how big will he grow ??
> 
> So it's hello there Max !!!!


Hi Dave it's a belgian shepherd malinois. Normally he is 60 a 64 cm.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Belgian Malinois are beautiful dogs, highly intelligent. The military and law enforcement agencies use them here a lot as K9 Officers.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I think he's gonna be a BIG lad, looking forward to seeing your ace photo's of him growing up




rik said:


> Hi Dave it's a belgian shepherd malinois. Normally he is 60 a 64 cm.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

He is growing fast


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

He looks lovely. I love his ears!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rik*



rik said:


> He is growing fast


Rik: Wow! Max SURE IS growing fast!! Beautiful boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's beautiful, love his markings.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

he's a good looking boy !!! and those ears !!!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

He is growing so fast.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

wow !! he's a handsome dude !!! and still loving those ears


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's growing into such a handsome boy.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

He is a stunning boy. !


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh wow !!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Clumsy Max ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxKlbwaeygQ


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Max looks Brilliant !!! he's gonna keep you active isn't he


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

davebeech said:


> Max looks Brilliant !!! he's gonna keep you active isn't he


Hi Dave, He makes me active again....:doh:


----------

